# E15t intake manifold



## RockyB (May 3, 2002)

Hey, has anyone tried using the E15t intake manifold on a E16 head? How is the injection system setup on the E15t engine?
Rocky


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

Th only person I know with the E15T engine is Ryco. Send him an e-mail cuz he doesn't visit very often.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

I have an E15T engine. It's sitting on an engine stand because you can't use one, unless you have the ECU and a complete EFI harness. In other words, you really need to get an entire parts car, to get everything you'll need. If you are talking about eliminating the turbo ducting and just converting the intake to a normally aspirated tuned port setup, then you still need different EFI harnesses and a matching ECU, because any injected E16 Sentra ever built has the single point injection system, and therefore is wired to fire one injector, not four.


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

just a question about the E15t ... would the exhaust manifold fit the e16 head ???.... could get a trick setup from that thing !!....

also the head seem about the same as the e16 one... but i know the gasket isnt the same probaly just the cooling passes are different but would a swap like this work ??

complete head (intake and exhaust)
ECu +harness
fuel pump

bolted to the e16 block ???.... youll get a sur turbo/stroker there !!  

i know also that australians go get the crank of the e16 to put on their e15t to get better stroke so... should be an easy oversized e15...


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Yes, the turbo exhaust manifold will fit the E16 head. I wasn't aware that the head gasket is different on the E15T. You could bolt the turbo setup on an E16, but the compression ratio would be too high to run very much boost, unless you feed it a steady diet of unleaded race gas. You can put an E16 crank in an E15, but you'll need to put the E16 rods in too, as they are shorter. The blocks are all the same, except the E15T has the oil pressure fitting drilled and tapped, for the oil feed and return lines to the turbo. Here's an idea for you: bolt the turbo manifols on, and plug the holes for the injectors. Then make an adapter elbow, to mount a Weber downdraft carb on, for the inlet of the turbo. You see alot of these setups in the old "How to" turbo books. This eliminates the complicated [and expensive] FI system. This was all Pontiac did on the turbo trans am, and Chevy on the Corvair etc.


----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

Crazy-Mart said:


> *just a question about the E15t ... would the exhaust manifold fit the e16 head ???.... could get a trick setup from that thing !!....
> 
> also the head seem about the same as the e16 one... but i know the gasket isnt the same probaly just the cooling passes are different but would a swap like this work ??
> 
> ...


yes the turbo manifold will fit on tghe e15t head. 
There are no problems with cooling passages or anything. I use to run an bored out e-16 block with an e15t head and turbo system. It would be interesting to see someone use the turbo intake and exhaust manifold on a e-16 motor. You would need the wiring harness and ECU from the e-15t to do such. however you would be limited to about 5-6 lbs of boost. Enough to put you over the 100hp level though.

For anyone who cares heres the article on my car when it had the e16 turbo. http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/march99/turbob12.shtml


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

If I ever have money to spend on the Sentra I'm going for a E16t


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

im currently rebuilding a motor for my b12... the e16 with all ported and polish head/manifold valves and combustion chamber... the block is another story but if the intake and exhaust are bolt on... ill probably go for this swap... could be cool ... 

Ill be documenting my progress in time... for now its just basic rebuilding with oldies mod.. the good one  ill check in to get prices on those parts.... 


P.s would i be needing the fuel pump ??.... wath specs the e15t fuel pump have ??.... e16i engine are 15lbs.. not that much !! 

Thx !!


----------



## RockyB (May 3, 2002)

I currently have a spare e16s engine which I'm building. I was at another forum and a guy has a e15t harness and ecu for $150 aus. dollars(about $88 u.s. dollars). If I could get a complete intake system (injectors, throttle body, etc.) and convert my engine into mutiport F.I. If I can't find myself a intake manifold with every thing still attached I'll just get a ca18de/t.


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

thats wath im looking to get too.... but all the setup requires every thing but block and head... i think... was looking to get specs of the fuel pump on the e15t ????


P.s youll get a E16T... nothing close to Ca18det... couold call it E16fit... or e16it or maybe e16mpfit... hahahahaha


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

exactly what does the ca18det come standard in? i always wanted to know that


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

AVERAGE wrote: exactly what does the ca18det come standard in? *****It was never available in anything in the US market.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

If anyone wants any or all E15T turbo parts, send me a message. I have a complete E15T engine, that I pressure washed and mounted on an engine stand, but never put into my '86 B11 race car. I would sell the whole thing or break it up. I paid $200 for it. I'd sell it for the same. Thanks


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

To answer the ?? as to what vehicles the CA18DET comes standard in Let's see,, uuhhh the 180sx, the bluebird (the one I use) the austerTT (ca18dett and this is not a typo), S13 & S12 Sylvia and a few more vehicles that I can't remember right off the top of my head.


----------

